

I earned pathetically $6.30 for my iOS App this quarter - binceipt

My app name is binceipt, which send instant receipt to your customer email inbox.<p>LOL as you like.<p>I guess 2 things causing my pathetic earning are:<p>1. Sluggish Interface<p>2. Extremely less business/people want to send email receipt as they are rich enough to constantly buy receipt printers, receipt papers, printer ink/ribbon and etc.<p>3. They do not give a shit about technology<p>What do you think?<p>Cheers,
Mark Thien
======
avalore
Not sure about 2, or 3, but the interface could definitely do with some work.
Screenshots are a big part of convincing potential users to download your app
(once they've found it on the app store).

From a dev point of view it looks lazy (a jqm/phonegap app, using the standard
theme with a few colour changes). I wouldn't download it because I'd assume
the same amount of effort has gone into the functionality as the interface
(not much).

From the average public point of view it doesn't look like a normal iOS app.
Rightly or wrongly, design of the interface plays a big part in the success of
a mobile app (at least for iOS apps anyway).

Of course, this is assuming that there are users out there who want an app
like this and are finding it on the app store.

------
mchannon
There are three kinds of people in this world- those who can count, and those
who can't.

I may trust a retailer with my money to make a purchase, but I won't trust
that retailer with my e-mail address to get the receipt. Customers are more
comfortable with the paper receipt because it's fast and requires no further
time commitment associated with the purchase. If that makes their purchase 10%
more expensive it's worth it to them.

Perhaps you might use what you've learned to make a different (or improved)
product that appeals to a wider audience.

~~~
binceipt
you are a very traditional human/alien and stubborn as well who doesn't accept
new technology.

------
jefflinwood
I think the biggest problem here is that your target market isn't willing to
pay for this problem to be solved.

I'm not sure exactly what your app does from the screenshots, but it looks
like it's a way to email a receipt for a purchase to a customer? Wouldn't the
business owner probably want this feature integrated with their Point of Sale
system or something else, rather than retype everything into their iPhone or
iPad? Or is this meant to replace a Point of Sale system?

------
kellros
Have you considered a specific nieche or industry where this app would be
viable? Unfortunately although your app is sending email instantly, receivers
usually don't read their e-mails instantly - most people I know dislike
looking at their inboxes. I mostly check my own emails for bills around the
time I expect them. You might have to consider additional notification options
to make it useful. Just my 2 cents.

------
nanijoe
Change the name of your app to "Send Receipts Via Email" or some variant.
Also, the "1000 receipt" credit for $0.99 makes no sense..either make it a
paid app or sell something like 20 receipts for $1.99 via IAP. Does your free
version have any ads? Anyway, if you want to give up on the app, I'll happily
buy the source code from you for $100

~~~
binceipt
the name you suggested is really sucks !

$100 for my source code? In your f*cking wet dream, nanijoe and you can shove
that $100 bill into your ass.

------
binceipt
wow guys thanks a lot for wonderful comments. I appreciate it. I fully agree
that the interface is sluggish and boring since it has only 2 colors. I used
jqm + phonegap to build this app. I really made a big mistake by using these
technology. I should have just built it natively.

I have provided API for merchants to send receipt to their customer as well,
which has an example here: <http://binceipt.com/webservice_guide.html>

20 receipts for $1.99 is way too expensive man and even more expensive the
paper receipt. I guess 200 receipts for $0.99 make more sense.

$100 for my source code? In your f*cking wet dream, nanijoe and you can shove
that $100 bill into your ass.

I am confident that there is a market for this as there are already more than
20 active users.

I am currently converting binceipt to native app.

------
coryl
Question: why would anyone want to use this? Who uses it or is the ideal
market?

Inputting data on a touch interface is terrible, so filling out several forms
looks really tedious.

~~~
binceipt
same fucking question asked by IBM fucker to Apple Steve Bozniak.

------
kombinatorics
Invest in design as well. Many people neglect the importance of how a product
looks. "If you can't make it good, at least make it look good".

------
dear
Send it in a Text message maybe?

~~~
binceipt
i guess phone number even more sensitive than email, dude !

